# A Sad Day For Rock Guitarists Everywhere



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

http://societyofrock.com/breaking-g...&utm_term=original-ilcr-de&utm_content=gibson

I've owned two Gibsons, a J40 acoustic and the legendary ES330! In general I loved the electrics but not the acoustics - acoustic necks were not to my liking. But a slide played on the 330 and run through a Twin Reverb was smooth as glass. A good friend had a 57 Les Paul that I always thought was the best electric guitar I had ever heard or played.

They'll file Chapter 11 and hopefully reorganize, but it's a tough market out there! They need to fix their quality control problems of they will surely go under.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Just take a positive spin on it, 1. they might have a clearance sale and 2. you old collectable Gibsons have just increased in value.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Background on the Chairman & CEO of Gibson, Henry Juszkiewixz: http://archive.gibson.com/Press/press_juszkiewicz.asp
I'd like to see the company make it back!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Isn't Joe Bonamassa making a bid to rescue the company?


----------

